# cat books



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Just read Paw Prints in the Moonlight and it was a great read. I was crying at the end. It's a true story of one man and the cat (a Maine ****) that changed his life. This is one special kitty and one special guy. He also wrote Paw Tracks at Owl Cottage (Denis O'Connor) after the first book. Highly recommend reading these books.

Also read a true story A Street Cat Named Bob and how he saved my life. Great read also.

Going to read another true story The Cat who Came Back for Christmas.

Just love true cat books.

I was thinking maybe I should write a book about my heart kitty, Razzle, who died July 2012. If not a full book then maybe for Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul. They just had people send in their stories for a new book.

Hay if members wrote and sent in their stories that would be great.

Kathy


----------

